# Blokcing livestock from overflow box



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a HOB overflow box. An esoppes box with a u-tube drain. I have had a couple of shrimp end up in the drain portion, blocked from going into sump by the prefilter, and even lost a couple of cardinal tetras. 

I am looking for advice on how to protect my livestock from the overflow box. At present I put some sponges around the edge to try to keep my fish safe, but I am worried the shrimp may be attracted to the sponge, and also it will get quite dirty. 

Any ideas? Anyone have any experience? I would like to know what people with overflow boxes deal with this. 

Thanks.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

I think generally, overflow boxes are pretty non-shrimp friendly. Even though I have an overflow on my shrimp tank too. 

I've used screens to block my shrimps from getting caught in it but that does come with its own set of problems. When the screen gets too clogged up with dirt, it can lead to some disastrous water level problems so you would have to clean it off every day or two just to make sure it doesn't restrict water flow. 

The other problem is that even though the mesh will prevent your fish and larger shrimp from falling in, I can't say the same for all the babies.

I would say that it all depends on the size of the holes on the screen. The larger the holes are, it will get clogged less often but may allow the very small livestock fall through. The smaller the screen, the more often it will get clogged but it will prevent the little ones from falling through. 

That being said, I've been trying to make separate layers of screens before the water gets to the overflow. I first use a steel mesh which has fairly large enough holes and I can also easily bend it into a box-like shape. Then a second finer screen is placed behind it just in case. I spaced all these about 1 or so cm apart just to allow more water to flow between them. 

In the end, I guess you just have to get creative


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

I tried sponges, but today I found another cardinal in my overflow! that is about 3 fishies in 4 days!!!! makes me wish i had been smart and just used a canister filter! 

I am going to try combining the sponge with a bunch of scubbing pad (the circle scrubby things). I am hoping if I make a tight enough fit the sponge will keep up to the edge enough to prevent a fish slipping in. 

I am not sure the fish was sick or healthy when he slipped into the box, but either way he had a hard night! i put him back in the tank, but he was floating upside down. He was breathing when I left home, but I have little hope for him : (


----------



## fbi (Sep 17, 2012)

What type of hang on back overflow? Are there slits in the top, tank side?
Try floss, but separate the floss so it's almost see through, and won't impede your flow.

I made a overflow with tubing and ran into the same problem. I put a plastic bottle over the tube in the tank abd drilled a lot of small holes in it, and the top so it could vent.

Warning about metal: I use silver in my liquid cooled Xbox because it acts as a genocide for algae. It's like heavy metal poisoning for microbes. Not sure if the same applies to fish.

Good luck!
Brian


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kurare (Oct 8, 2010)

Picture of your HOB setup pls?


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

I attached a pic of the kind of overflow I have. 

For the moment, I have those round/disk plastic scrubbies (in a rainbow of colors), and so far so good. I have not seen any more fishies or shrimp in the overflow. I may try to rig something prettier when I can. I actually had a very minor floor because I over-blocked the overflow, and last time I did a water change I guess I put a little to much water in the system. So the pump was going faster than the overflow, and with to much water in the sump it overflowed the tank, just a bit. 

In fact, my biggest sump problem is water loss! there is a lot of slow in the total system , which increases evaporation, and the only part which looses water is the return chamber. I build the return chamber small so if my overflow blocks it doesn't cause a flood.


----------



## Kurare (Oct 8, 2010)

I have two suggestion. Get tule (wedding decor) and create a mesh where the slits are. Or you can block the entire slits up. Cut a hole at bottom of in tank over flow box and attach a pipe with a foam filter designed for hob filters.
Either way you will have to maintain the mesh or filter regularly so it doesn't clog up.
As for water loss in a sump: cover it up... simpo =)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crazymittens (Jul 26, 2012)

I use 'Gutter guard', works great. No shrimp as of yet, so can't comment on that, but it works 100% for fish.


----------

